# Fishing this weekend.



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Think the water will have any fish in it this weekend? The temps getting closer to 60. Hoping it's 59 by friday. Was going to go down near the jetties, maybe over at the state park. What do you guys think? Also anybody know where I can pick up a sand flea rake for cheap? Thanks.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we have sand flea rakes at the Outpost


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Fishin Sucks I fished 6 hrs = 6 sharks didn't see another fish caught water 57 @ GCP


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Im actually planning on going over to Huntington and trying either the jetties or see if I can get closer to the marsh. Really I just want to get out and do some fishing. Catching is optional.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The cold front won't help but I'd be out there anyway. Water is steady climbing.


----------



## flyhalf10 (Dec 22, 2014)

All I've heard so far is shark or dogfish offshore a bit. Fished 4 hours last week and not a single nibble. Floated shrimp, used frozen mullet, gulp shrimp, and fiddlers. Wasn't getting my hopes up but was definitely enjoying 80degree weather. Should be biting soon.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sitting on Springmaid right now. Been here since 6 pm. One foot long dogfish


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

*HBST Jetties*



Garth? said:


> Think the water will have any fish in it this weekend? The temps getting closer to 60. Hoping it's 59 by friday. Was going to go down near the jetties, maybe over at the state park. What do you guys think? Also anybody know where I can pick up a sand flea rake for cheap? Thanks.


Long walk! But there always a chance of maybe catching some trout around the rocks with live shrimp or a Mister twister green grub on a lead head? Fresh shrimp or cut mullet could produce a big spotail or 2 1/2 -3foot Dogfish(Sharks with no teeth) maybe even some under size Black Sea bass,all depends on weather an water temp.I have caught sheepshead an black drum this early but only on clams.Good luck and be careful on the rocks, than can get pretty slippery!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm Still gonna hold off until this cold front passes by. Then It's wide open. I'll be on the beach and in the boat. I worked too much last year to get a lot of fishing time in. NOT GONNA HAPPEN THIS YEAR!


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Didn't do much today. Had fun getting out though. Stopped by the outpost. Nice place. Good people.


----------

